# Evaporator replacement!



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

you didnt hear the hiss when you pulled the vacuum?


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

This was for dash airbag replacement (our third one). My brother and I were able to remove and install the dash in about 4 hours. I'm sure the evaporator would add another couple of hours to the job.


----------

